# What is a Chi Sau ring?



## Corporal Hicks (Mar 2, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=0&item=7137603957&rd=1&tc=photo

How would you use this?

Regards


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 2, 2005)

I have only seen this once connected with Sifu Randy Walker, It is the rattan ring which is supposedly used to develop further the "whirpool energy" that is first developed and enhanced through the third empty hand form "bui Jee". I have never seen it used and I have never heard of any other proponants of Wing Chun using it, though they may well use it.

If you do want to use it there is an series of books (out of print) by sifu walker on the uses of the rattan ring and I think there is a form attached to it in the third volume of the set (of which there are 6 volumes)


----------



## DarrenJew (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never seen that before? I don't really know how it would be used. I don't believe that it should be used to help your Chi Sau. Your force should be directed forwards not outwards as my initial response (just seeing the ring) I imagine just holding the ring up in position while rotating your hands. Your movement may look proper on surface but the direction of force would be totally wrong. I hope that Im jumping to the wrong conclusion on its purpose... and it is used for something completely different than practicing Chi Sau.



Maybe someone with more information on this tool can shed some light on how it is used.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've seen this used in several old Hong Kong kung-fu movies.  You generally see one of the students in the movie with both forearms through the hoop working it almost like a Wing Chung dummy by moving their arms around the circle and changing direction now and then.  Never really understood the purpose of the exercises, but then I don't study a CMA.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 2, 2005)

Isnt that something you serve at a party with crackers and wine???


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 3, 2005)

DarrenJew said:
			
		

> I've never seen that before? I don't really know how it would be used. I don't believe that it should be used to help your Chi Sau. Your force should be directed forwards not outwards as my initial response (just seeing the ring) I imagine just holding the ring up in position while rotating your hands. Your movement may look proper on surface but the direction of force would be totally wrong. I hope that Im jumping to the wrong conclusion on its purpose... and it is used for something completely different than practicing Chi Sau.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with more information on this tool can shed some light on how it is used.


They aren't ideal but they help control elbows in chisau, when using one your energy still goes forward, its not like you push out ward constantly when using one.  The ring is a reference point is all, you can use it to work long to short bridge also.  Its not an often used apperatus as it only has a small purpose of structure corection, best training would obviously be a complient training partner.  Point is energy still goes forward and correct structure is foccussed on, its a begining thing more than anything.  

Its funny, i've heard of some schools considering it a wing chun weapon!


----------

